# Hello



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

I too am a new user of this site... interesting to read the various posts from others and life with a TT.

I have owned two S3 models until July of this year when a three month wait was finally over and I collected my new TT TDi Coupe from Highland Audi in Inverness. So far all has been well, but a different experience from the S3 - in many ways better!

Noticed the superb pics on the forum of the white one ( a TTs??) from Macclesfield. Would be happy to post up a couple of pics of mine if anyone can give me (simple) advice on how to post pics on the forum.

regards

d.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Pics are easy just host them at photobucket and them copy the


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply............however...."_host them at photobucket"_..Sorry to sound a bit lame but I have no idea what you mean. The pics I have are on PhotoGallery and my machine runs on unleaded Windows Vista. I'm afraid I need a line by line tutorial if anyone has the patience or goodwill.

Thanks.
D.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sign up at www.photobucket.com and then upload your photos


----------

